# ma clé usb n apparait pas sur mon bureau



## daviduck74 (22 Novembre 2009)

bonjour a tous!
Pouvez vous m aider svp. j ai debranche manuellement ma cle usb sans l ejecter auparavant du bureau. depuis, quand je la rebranche l icone n apparait plus sur le bureau. elle n apparait pas dans l utilitaire ni dans la rubrique "plus d info" du menu pomme. ???????
merci d avance


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2009)

Bienvenue 
Redémarre, sinon un pc, sinon en racheter


----------

